# Advice needed urgently, please



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi.. hope someone can help 

My 3 wk old son has suffered with trapped wind and constipation from the word go. We've been using Infacol and also changed his formula to Apatmil Comfort. Everything seemed to be easing for him, but then he became frustrated with his bottles.. it was as though he was struggling to get any milk out of the teats properly [he's a big baby and eats very often, anywhere between 2oz to 6oz in any one feed]

We changed the teats to number 2s and he was getting on ok with them.......... now suddenly he's gagging and choking when he feeds [often pushing the bottle away/turning his head away] whether it's a number 2 teat or a number 1. We're really scared that he won't be able to feed at all soon, what with everything going wrong like this - and that would be a nightmare for all of us because he screams as soon as he wakes for food. If he isn't fed right away [he guzzles every bottle in such a hurry] he screams so hard he gets himself in such a state and won't stop until a bottle is in his mouth.

Any idea what is causing the gagging? Is there anything else we can try? 

ANY advice appreciated.. thanks Xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It may just be that he is guzzling it down so quickly that he can't swallow it properly. Have you tried an orthodontic teat? I would advise you to ring your health visitor as they can see him and help you more,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

